# longevity of cruze eco tires



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If its the exact same tire sold at a tire shop, its 6year/60,000 mile tire. From the user reports I have seen on here you should have no problem getting 50K or more on them. 

Wish I would have known that before I bought my 1LT cruze, had to replace the 16in firestones by 35K. Would have made the ECO package that much more worth the extra cost.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

My Cruze has 39K miles (with the stock Goodyear's and their meaningless 580 treadwear rating). An inspection (by me) suggests that their life will be 80K miles plus. But my Cruze is driven mostly on the highway/freeway at moderate speeds, no spectacular cornering, braking or burn-outs, and cold pressures are consistently at 40 psi. :th_coolio: As usual, your experience will vary.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thats what I wanted to know. Thank you. I will hope for 80,000 then.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Could have pretty easily got 80,000 out of mine,but I wound up putting on 2 new on the front axle since we do get snow around here. The two that were replaced were about 5/32" with 70,000 miles on them.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey I thought I would share my experience with my oem eco goodyear fuel max tires. Well first off I think they are excellent quality tires and I have been very satisfied with the overall performance of these tires. In fact I own 3 sets. Currently I have a 90k set ( currently using ) an 85k set and a 25k set. Now Im attemping to safely reach 100k per set which I think will be possible but I personally dont recommend it. Tire blowout is real and can be dangerous. I have checked these tires they are all less then 3 years old and have no tire rot. I drive under ideal conditions with 95% highway miles. 

Generally my tire pressure is 40-42psi warm all year long. I have noticed the same patterns develop with each set of tires. The center 2 grooves are 1 to 2/32 less then the outter 2 grooves on all 3 sets. Possibly due to mostly straight driving and an above average recommended tire pressure. I also have noticed inside shoulder wear. Other then those 2 things the tires are solid. 

Here are some pictures with approximate measurements.

90k miles - Outside grooves 5/32 * Inside grooves 3/32










85k Miles - Outside grooves 5/32 * Inside grooves 4/32










25k Miles - Outside grooves 7/32 * Inside grooves 5/32


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Generally my tire pressure is 40-42psi warm all year long. I have noticed the same patterns develop with each set of tires. The center 2 grooves are 1 to 2/32 less then the outter 2 grooves on all 3 sets. Possibly due to mostly straight driving and an above average reccomended tire pressure. I also have noticed inside shoulder wear. Other then those 2 things the tires are solid.


For your driving you need to rotate your tires more often. That will even out the shoulder vs. inside tread wear. Also, how have your alignments looked? Inside shoulder wear is a sign of an alignment problem.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> For your driving you need to rotate your tires more often. That will even out the shoulder vs. inside tread wear. Also, how have your alignments looked? Inside shoulder wear is a sign of an alignment problem.


Excellent point. I forgot to mention I rotate these tires for free every 5k. Allignments at 140k which was 65k into my 2nd tire set and again at 170k which was when I had my 3rd set installed with 0 miles. Yes so far it seems to have helped and slowed the uneven and slight inside shoulder wear.

As for the inner grooves wearing slightly more I believe this is a result of my tire pressure being 5-7 psi above recommended. Rotating every 5k has not prevented this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Excellent point. I forgot to mention I rotate these tires for free every 5k.


That should be sufficient to keep the tires from wearing the way you're seeing.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how much are you paying for mounting/dismounting/balancing each time you move thru your sets of tires?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I purchase from discount tire. My first set on 12-14-12 was $ 139 per tire + $50 for lifetime balance and rotate. My second set on 12-9-13 was $ 124 per tire + $50 for lifetime balance and rotate. After discount tire and goodyear rebates on average I spend about $135 per tire after taxes out the door which I think is a steal for quality tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't stress enough that this will depend on your specific driving conditions and anyone who reports their experience with their tires owes it to the OP to describe what kind of driving they do on a regular basis. 

Under my driving conditions, which are approximately 60% city and 40% highway driving, here are the wear patterns at max sidewall pressure. This is the absolute best these tires are capable of doing under these conditions. As noted, these conditions will have me replacing the tires between 55k and 60k miles. That is, if I don't decide to junk them ahead of time due to dry rot, which they are already showing signs of. It is entirely possible to need to replace these tires due to tread compound degradation before the tread depth has dropped to unacceptable levels. Remember that tires have a chemical clock in addition to a tread depth. 



> Rotated the tires today at 29,522 miles, 25,433 miles of which was driven on these tires (4,098 miles were on snow tires). Old location measurements, from outside to inside are as follows:
> 
> Passenger front:
> 14/64
> ...


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

What is the "chemical clock" in regard to our tires? 5 years?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> What is the "chemical clock" in regard to our tires? 5 years?


Generally speaking, the begin degrading the day they leave the factory. 

In most driving conditions, I'd estimate (with no real evidence to back it up), about 4-5 years.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Hey I thought I would share my experience with my oem eco goodyear fuel max tires. Well first off I think they are excellent quality tires and I have been very satisfied with the overall performance of these tires. In fact I own 3 sets. Currently I have a 90k set ( currently using ) an 85k set and a 25k set. Now Im attemping to safely reach 100k per set which I think will be possible but I personally dont recommend it. Tire blowout is real and can be dangerous. I have checked these tires they are all less then 3 years old and have no tire rot. I drive under ideal conditions with 95% highway miles.
> 
> Generally my tire pressure is 40-42psi warm all year long. I have noticed the same patterns develop with each set of tires. The center 2 grooves are 1 to 2/32 less then the outter 2 grooves on all 3 sets. Possibly due to mostly straight driving and an above average recommended tire pressure. I also have noticed inside shoulder wear. Other then those 2 things the tires are solid.
> 
> ...


How did you end up with three sets?


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Was looking at non LRR tires just curious of your take on a cheaper tire. Specifically asking Xtreme since I have read about 500 pages of your responses the last 3 days and with brilliant response to many. General altimax rt43 215/55r17. Tire rack was helping me sift through and these continually beat all others for milage on road testing and all around traction. Curious if they will match up to the eco stock tires. Thanks


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My ctd has 57k km on it and the oem tires have roughly half that. They're down to the wear bars and definitely will be getting thrown out. I do 90% city driving


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Was looking at non LRR tires just curious of your take on a cheaper tire. Specifically asking Xtreme since I have read about 500 pages of your responses the last 3 days and with brilliant response to many. General altimax rt43 215/55r17. Tire rack was helping me sift through and these continually beat all others for milage on road testing and all around traction. Curious if they will match up to the eco stock tires. Thanks


My mother in law, sister in law, and brother in law all use that tire due to my recommendation. It's a well priced tire but I can't comment on its performance long-term. One of the issues you run into with cheaper tires is the compound degrades more quickly than others and the tire doesn't have the same traction in wet or snowy conditions. 

I think people rate that tire highly because it's better than every tire in its price point and many that cost even more, not because it will perform on the level of a high end touring tire like the Bridgestone turanza serenity plus I'm running. 

If you're looking for an inexpensive tire you can depend on, you won't find a better tire. If you don't mind spending a bit more, I'd run one of the main 4 high performing touring tires. 

Your fuel economy will drop moving away from the OE LRR tire. That tire is extremely light and compromises a lot for that weight savings. I don't know of any other tire that's as light. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Note that I got rid of the OEM tires due to poor wet traction even though they had plenty of tread life. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My oem tires actually wore out the edges of the tread. Going to get the alignment checked


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Did you rotate your tires? If so how many miles and what was your driving split? I change my oil between 4500 and 5500 depending on how the oil looks. Usually sooner when more city driving, but anyways rotating the tires at the same time has kept them wearing evenly for me. For some people who run 80% or higher highway they have claimed rotating more often keeps them wearing evenly.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Note that I got rid of the OEM tires due to poor wet traction even though they had plenty of tread life.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity how significant of a loss in efficiency? Also any quick Links you have for simple mods to squeeze out a few more mpgs? I know u posted one on another post I was reading but I can't find it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I rotated mine every 10-12k km

Also ran them at 50psi


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Just out of curiosity how significant of a loss in efficiency? Also any quick Links you have for simple mods to squeeze out a few more mpgs? I know u posted one on another post I was reading but I can't find it.


Nothing as far as mods go. Just slow down on the highway. 

Expect 1-3mpg loss depending on the tire. 

The OE tire was 19lbs and I replaced it with a 12/32" 235/50/17 tire that weighs 28lbs and lost a solid 3-4 mpg average depending on driving conditions. Mine also went wider though so your difference won't be as big as mine. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm creeping up on 90,000 miles on my Goodyear LRRs. Trying to make it to 100,000 miles. Always try and run 50-60 psi warm pressures.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

money_man said:


> I rotated mine every 10-12k km
> 
> Also ran them at 50psi


I believe from seeing another post of yours you said 80% city driving. Only one thing other than alignment or camber causing the bad wear is turning too sharply and too fast. I'm going to assume aggressive cornering if inside and outside shoulders are rounded. If it were alignment would effect just one side of the tire typically. When ur tires rotate to the back it's expected for them to be slightly worn on shoulders and they should level out from being on the back wearing the center a bit more. Just pay attention to how u take turns and try to adjust after you check your alignment.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah it's 80% or more. I don't drive anymore aggressively than any other car I've owned.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I would definitely have a look at your alignment then. If your anything like me and try to save gas I tend to roll into corners faster than I should to hold more speed. I drive about 50/50 typically. So as long as I rotate every oil change they wear evenly. I feel a lot of us with cruzes stare at our DIC and try to squeeze every mpg out possible. My best tank was 52.4.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never had LRR tires either so it could be just a bit to much for them


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I got 102,000 miles out of the OEM Goodyears. I rotated them every 8000-9000 miles depending on when I got my oil changed. Also ran 35-38 psi tire pressure. There is so little advantage to running higher tire pressure, and the roads are bad enough up here in WI, that I decided to keep the extra compliance. There's still a little tread left above the wear bars, but they were starting to dry rot a bit and one developed a slow leak just before I changed to the winter tires that I bought in October. Most of that mileage was an 80/20 highway/city mix, more city driving will wear the tires faster. Mine wore evenly across the tread, if yours are not then get the alignment checked as others have said.

I was OK with the OEM Goodyears but will probably be buying the Continental PureContact EcoPlus as a replacement. It's a bit of a bummer that they are 23 lbs but I have had very good luck with Continental replacements on other cars. Interesting that Tire Rack does not show the Assurance FuelMax in our (Eco) size as available right now.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

When It comes time I think I'm going with the altimax rt43 they are only 21.6 lbs. gotta make sure I have a spare then though. From what I hear the run flat are a bit stiffer ride. Kind of curious if running them at near sidewall max will make them near equivalent.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

The OEM Goodyears are not run flats.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> When It comes time I think I'm going with the altimax rt43 they are only 21.6 lbs. gotta make sure I have a spare then though. From what I hear the run flat are a bit stiffer ride. Kind of curious if running them at near sidewall max will make them near equivalent.


The problem with using tire pressure to compensate for soft sidewalls is that you reduce contact patch and therefore reach the heat barrier more quickly. 

I learned this lesson after arguing otherwise years ago on this forum. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The problem with using tire pressure to compensate for soft sidewalls is that you reduce contact patch and therefore reach the heat barrier more quickly.
> 
> I learned this lesson after arguing otherwise years ago on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


And what do you mean by heat barrier?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> And what do you mean by heat barrier?


The reason you lose traction is because the surface of the tire gets hot enough that it begins to melt. Same principle when driving over ice; you melt a thin layer of the water on top of the ice and start sliding. The less contact patch you have and, the hotter the contact surface of the tire will get under pressure/force and friction. This basic principle is the reason we run wider tires for traction; it distributes the weight over a larger patch and therefore requires more force and friction to melt the boundary layer and break the tire loose. 

When I said heat barrier, I referred to the temperature at which the boundary layer of the tire melts and loses traction with the ground.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Never heard of it referred to as a heat barrier is all. We're on the same page.

The total traction story is a bit more complicated, but that's definitely a factor.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Pretty sure I got fed a line of bull spit at the dealer about run flat 50 mile guarentee....Guess it's my fault for not checking lol. Anyways no repair kit in my car seeing as it was used. No pump apparently not important or too heavy. Story of my life lol


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

The ride is terrible at those pressures. I use to have them at 40 and dropped the tire pressure to 36. I love the ride now. 

I don't see my mileage going down either.



BradHerr said:


> I'm creeping up on 90,000 miles on my Goodyear LRRs. Trying to make it to 100,000 miles. Always try and run 50-60 psi warm pressures.
> View attachment 219634
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> The ride is terrible at those pressures. I use to have them at 40 and dropped the tire pressure to 36. I love the ride now.
> 
> I don't see my mileage going down either.


Depends on the tire.
The milestars at 30PSI were flat.
35PSI and they felt like the stockers at 25PSI.
And at 45PSI they felt like the stockers at 30PSI and got lousy gas mileage.

Really. Depends on the tires, road type etc...


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Didn't have eco tires but had the 17'' continental stockers on my 2014 2lt and only got about 20,000 out of them. Rotated regularly with my 3 year service agreement and was on the wear bars. Just got continental pure contacts last week and so far really like them.


----------

